# Goose hunting



## aj yount

Lets try this again since I posted in the wrong forum somehow.... Looking to get some geese this year. Ive done well duck hunting but never have been able to shoot a goose. (I passed on a snow goose once becuase I didnt know if they had a different season and I didnt wanna risk it) I have a boat and just got new decoys, any tips or what lakes to hunt for the best chance on getting some?


----------



## stormfront

Whether hunting big water or fields, it comes down to tons of scouting. We hunted a few points on Pymatuning back in my waterfowling days and my hunting buds lived right next to the lake so they were able to determine travel routes from water to fields and back.


----------



## joekacz

The best waterfowl hunters I know all have one thing in common and that is that they hunt the birds where the birds want to be and not where they want them to be. In other words put in the time scouting and door knocking and you’ll do good.Water hunting can be good but field hunting can be great. I would venture a guess and say that all of the lakes hold geese but they’re creatures of habit so to improve your chances is to get on them lakes early and observe their routes their exits and returns and then setup for them the next time you hunt them but don’t wait for ever because pressure and food changes everything.Don’t know where you live but if you are near one of the waterfowl refuge’s I would start there for observing and scouting. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## bdawg

Figure out where the geese land when they come back to the lake after feeding in the morning. They will come back to rest and have a drink throughout the day in small groups. That's the best way to get a good shot. Otherwise, you are just pass shooting when they are going from the roost to the fields. In the evening, they usually don't come back to the lake until after shooting time ends.


----------



## Moo Juice

Look for freshly chopped or shelled corn fields, morning and early evenings for feeding geese. Also, freshly planted wheat or hay or cover crop fields.


----------



## Outdoorguy57

I've had my best goose hunts over picked corn fields and in the early season, over cut wheat fields. I'm not much for hunting on the water, but I'll hunt near water. I prefer to cut them off in a flyway, as they're going to or from feeding or bedding areas.
Scouting is the key! 😎


----------



## 9Left

Outdoorguy57 said:


> I've had my best goose hunts over picked corn fields and in the early season, over cut wheat fields. I'm not much for hunting on the water, but I'll hunt near water. I prefer to cut them off in a flyway, as they're going to or from feeding or bedding areas.
> Scouting is the key! 😎


Agreed… Scouting is definitely the key… My main problem is that all of my scouting largely ends up leading me to a private field… And not getting permission


----------



## Outdoorguy57

9Left said:


> Agreed… Scouting is definitely the key… My main problem is that all of my scouting largely ends up leading me to a private field… And not getting permission


I've ran into that same situation. That's when I get permission from the connecting property and shoot the geese on their way out, when they lift off. 😁


----------

